# NEW Integrated Engineering 2.5L 5 Cylinder Billet Fuel Rail's



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Made to fit all 2.5 20V 5 cyl engines, IE fuel rails are manufactured in house from a solid piece of 6061 aircraft aluminum in a beautiful finish. Available in aluminum or red anodized finish.

Supplied with mount tabs that utilize factory screws to attach to your intake manifold for a perfect fit. This high flow rail is machined with -8an O-ring boss ports, and retain the factory injector clips for added safety. The clips install at the same angle as the factory fuel rail, to maintain the factory injector angle for a perfect fit. Perfect for wild power setups or quality looks in your bay.

Order online or contact [email protected] for any questions.
IE FUEL RAILS










*Now available!*
Braided Line Install Kit for 2.5L 5 Cylinder IE Billet Fuel Rail








This is a direct install kit assembled in house for a perfect fit, features stainless steel braided fuel line wrapped in nylon so it wont chew through any engine components and all necessary fittings with a black anodized finished. The fuel line comes pre-assembled for easy install, and features a easy press on fitting to connect the stock fuel line so you dont have to cut or modify the factory fuel system in anyway. Order here.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

nice :thumbup: keep those new 2.5L products coming


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

pennsydubbin said:


> nice :thumbup: keep those new 2.5L products coming


Plenty more in the pipeline! Keep your eye out.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

i got my eye set on a certain one, as i'm sure most of the other guys do too 

Also, did you know that ugly white dot comes off the valve cover? I rubbed mine off this past weekend:laugh:


----------



## simon-says (Oct 21, 2007)

Shiny stuff.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

The white dot will be gone along with the rest of the OE valve cover pretty soon. :thumbup:


----------



## TheZooKeeper (Jan 28, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> The white dot will be gone along with the rest of the OE valve cover pretty soon. :thumbup:


FUEL RAIL ORDERED!! Looks awesome. Thanks guys for another great product. And it sounds a lot like we have billet valve covers coming from IE soon. Can't wait. :thumbup:


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Asking for a red one of these for xmas haha.:snowcool:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

tay272 said:


> Asking for a red one of these for xmas haha.:snowcool:


Red anodized rails are on the way and will be in stock plenty of time before xmas.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

will this come with the -an tubing? as in a complete kit/straight forward swap?

what is the final price? with tubing and all?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

We are working on two separate install kits right now which will be available soon. One is a simple drop in using the original fuel line. This route is highly recommended if you have stock motor mounts. The stock line is designed to give the slack necessary to accommodate the motor rocking, and a braided line with fittings is not going to do that. The other kit will be a braid line setup. We are still open to preferences on color on that, how many people want stainless with red / blue fittings, and how many people want black braid / fittings? :thumbup::beer:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Id say black braided line and black/titanium color fittings like in the above picture


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Does seem to be the trend these days  

FWIW, for somebody in need of immediate install, what we did is spliced the factory line in the middle and adapted it to -6 (3/8" fuel injection hose), and then put a -6 90 degree fitting onto the rail. We used one time crimps as they are smaller / cleaner, and covered the joint in shrink wrap. 

We are going to be machining a -8 to 8mm fitting to make the OE hoses work. We've been looking for it for a while now, and can't find something off the shelf.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

:


[email protected] said:


> Does seem to be the trend these days


Ya the red and blue on Euros just doesnt work for me, unless those colors are your theme. All black or black/titanium color looks like the car came with those as an oem part. Now on muscle cars red white and blue all the way, as flashy and tacky as you can get it :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Now on muscle cars red white and blue all the way, as flashy and tacky as you can get it :laugh:


It matches the 10" tall tunnel ram + 6" tall intercooler + 10" tall blower + 10" tall bug catcher. :laugh:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> It matches the 10" tall tunnel ram + 6" tall intercooler + 10" tall blower + 10" tall bug catcher. :laugh:


You may be a *******.... If your hood scoop is above your roof


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

Pete-

Would I be able to drop by the shop and have this installed? I have no garage here in SLC.

*Note, we spoke when I dropped off the crank to you for the R*

-Erich


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

VWShocker said:


> Pete-
> 
> Would I be able to drop by the shop and have this installed? I have no garage here in SLC.
> 
> ...


Give us a call at the shop and we will work something out with you. :thumbup:


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

Any issues fitting with with my HEP SRI? I doubt it but have to ask, sry. Just wondering because the HEP SRI comes w/a couple little billet mounting brackets for the fuel rail that I don't want to have to fabricate.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

HEP works with the oem... as long as any part is 100% OEM fitment, then i dont see why would there be an issue...


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> HEP works with the oem... as long as any part is 100% OEM fitment, then i dont see why would there be an issue...


Not only that but BW is using this manifold with the IE fuel rail... Making more power than we ever will so it works fine :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Making more power than we ever will :thumbup:


sure??

i kid... lol


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> sure??
> 
> i kid... lol


LOL :laugh: when your making 800whp in your Jetta Ill *give* you what ever I happen to be driving for free :thumbup:

I cant wait for the 2.5 to break 1000hp opcorn: Sooo someone get on that :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> HEP works with the oem... as long as any part is 100% OEM fitment, then i dont see why would there be an issue...




The HEP manifold actually moves the injectors a bit, and it makes the rail hit the cam sensor. :banghead: We are working with Gabe @ Bluewater to do a special version for the HEP manifolds, and he will have them in stock shortly. It just needs an extra notch right there to make some more room- unfortunate, but what can you do.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

thank you. the billet pieces that come w/the HEP kit for mounting the fuel rail are super nice and I was afraid this would be a problem. i really was upset about the thought of replacing them w/ugly bent brackets. good to know you guys are on top of it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Progress was made today on the two install kit versions we are making. One will be a complete line assembly, from the OE line forward- black braided hose with all -6 -AN fittings. We will have an update on that with pics and everything tomorrow. Of course, the line required the most expensive possible combination of fittings due to the tight space constraints, but what can you do. 

The other kit will be more budget oriented, and that will take a minute. We are CNC turning some adapter fittings that make the OE hose work. Should be about 1/3rd the cost. ETA on those = a few weeks. :thumbup:


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

awesome. i was looking at fittings DIY and it was UGLY and totally expensive.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Progress was made today on the two install kit versions we are making. One will be a complete line assembly, from the OE line forward- black braided hose with all -6 -AN fittings. We will have an update on that with pics and everything tomorrow. Of course, the line required the most expensive possible combination of fittings due to the tight space constraints, but what can you do.
> 
> The other kit will be more budget oriented, and that will take a minute. We are CNC turning some adapter fittings that make the OE hose work. Should be about 1/3rd the cost. ETA on those = a few weeks. :thumbup:


First option for me :thumbup:

Also the push clip piece, do you guys plan on selling those separate? Id like to look into replacing all 3 hoses with braided line and -an fittings.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Updated first post for our Braided hose and fitting install kit! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for all the orders guys! Everything is shipped. :thumbup:


----------

